# برنامج تدريبي لكيميائي محطة صرف صحي



## احمد محمد هشام (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف ممتاز لمختبرات محطات الصرف الصحي 

http://dc245.4shared.com/download/v91xD5er/_____.pdf?tsid=20101106-042941-274db9b0

بانتظار الردود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد على هذا الأبداع المتواصل وبارك الله فيك وونتظر المزيد من مواضيعك المتألقة بالمعلومات القيمة .....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Dr ehab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## كيمىكيما (10 يونيو 2011)

الف شكرا
وجزاكم الله عليه خير الجزاء


----------



## safa aldin (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## سلطان الدولة (4 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## aws abbas fadhil (15 أغسطس 2011)

Can you download it via media fire pleas


----------



## ALAA ORABI (15 أغسطس 2011)

أثابك الله


----------



## احمد محمد خيرالله (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you brother Ahmed


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

hooooooo goooood


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## احمد محمد خيرالله (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك هذا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد السواح (19 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداجدا
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

